# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  [ مجموعة برامج و العاب للاندرويد رووعة ]

## yassin55

*برنامج Pure Messenger Widget*   **   **   **   * برنامج اكثر من رائع ,, يضيف لك ويدجيت " باربعة احجام مختلفة " و ظيفته  يعرضلك الرسائل الجديدة على سطح المكتب مباشرة*   * و احلى ميزة فيه انه يعرض الرسائل العربية اللي تحتوي  على ارقام بوضوح كااااااامل مو ملخبطة زي البرنامج الداخلي في الاندرويد *   * البرنامج مدفوع " مكرك " و هذا رابط التحميل * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Abduction! World Attack*  * *   * لعبه مسليه جدا تنفع وقت المحاضرات " اليوم ختمتها   "*  * تقييمي 8 من 10*  * اللعبة فيه منها نسخة مجانية في الماركت لكن هذه النسخة المدفوعة *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * Tube Downloader Plus*  * *   * من اسم البرنامج ,, وظيفته تحميل الفيديوهات من اليوتيوب + جووجل فيديو +  موقع ثاني*  * و التحميل بعدة صيغ و من ضمنها mp3 *  * برنامج مفيد جدا جدا جدا*  * يوجد نسخة مجانية محدودة في الماركت لكن هذه النسخة المدفوعة*  * 9 - 10*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * Beautiful Widgets*  * *   * برنامج خطييير و يجمل شكل الواجهة بساعة + مؤشر طقس و غيرها زي ماهو باين  في الصورة*  * و يحتوي على عدة اشكال و ثيمات تقدر تحملها من داخل البرنامج*   * البرنامج مدفوع *   * التقييم 10 - 10*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * Doodle Jump*  * *   * اللعبة الاكثر شهرة على الايفون حاليا على الاندرويد *   * مسلية جدا و تشبه اللعبة السابقة الى حد كبير*   * 6 من 10*  * اللعبة غير مجانية لكن هنا مدفوعة *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *WebSharing File/Media Sync*  * *   * برنامج رهيب و لازم لكل شخص عنده اندرويد *   * البرنامج يسوي اتصال بين الكمبيوتر و الجوال عن  طريق الوايرلس و يمديك  تتصفح جهازك كامل و تنقل الملفات من و الى الجوال  فقط عن طريق الفايرفوكس  او الكروم *   * الطريقة بكل بساطة انك تدخل الموقع الواضح في  الصورة في المربع الازرق و  راح يطلب منك باسوورد حطله الباسوورد الموضح في  البرنامج و اتفضل عدل ملفات  جهازك بدون بلوتوث ولا سلك يو اس بي *   * تقييمي 500 من 10 *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Jewellust*   * *   * من اجمل الالعاب للاندرويد خصوصا الجرافيكس اكثر من رائع*  * اللعبة مدفوعة و جاهزة *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *App Protector Pro*  * *   * برنامج خطير لحماية اي برنامج بكلمة سر " الجاليري , الرسائل , الماركت ,  ............. الخ الخ *   * عملي و مفيد جدا و كالعادة مدفوع و كامل *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * Asphalt 5*  * *   * *    * اللعبة المشهورة اسفلت بآخر نسخة 5 *  * كاملة*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Shazam*  * *   * برنامج خطير للتعرف على الاغاني شغل البرنامج و سمع الجوال الاغنية اللي  تبا تعرفها و راح يطلعلك كل المعلومات عنها *   * يحتاج انترنت طبعا ,, و هذا النسخة الخالية من الاعلانات " مدفوعة "*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * SPB TV 1.1 Full*  * *    * برنامج جيد يعرضلك قنوات التلفزيون على الجوال*   * كنت اتوقعه كلام فاضي لكن قررت اجربه اليوم و طلع اداءه جيد جدا*  * يعتمد على سرعة النت طبعا " في سرعة 2 ميجا مافي اي تقطيع  "*  * فيله شوية قنوات عربية الجزيرة و بي بي سي و الاردنية و الوطن و روتانا*   * مسلي نوعا ما و مصمم بشكل جميل و انيق ,,*   * النسخة المدفوعة الكاملة طبعا *   * 5 من 10*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      * Speed Forge 3D 1.3.1*  * *   * من اقوى العاب الاندرويد في الجرافكس " بنفس مستوى asphalt " *   * يعيبها صعوبة التحكم نوعا ما *   * 8/10*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *bTunes 1.3.1*  * *   * افضل برنامج مشغل موسيقى شفته عالاندرويد جربته حتى الآن*   * يتميز بخيارات التحكم الشااااملة " احلى ميزة  عجبتني انه يمديك تحدد ملف  واحد ياخذ منه الموسيقى " مو مثل المشغل  الافتراضي ياخذ ملفات الموسيقى من  كل مكان بالتالي تتلخبط الاغاني مع  ملفات البرامج الصوتية و غيرها*  * برنامج رائع يستحق التجربة* * يعيبه انه ياخذ تقريبا 3 ثوان في البداية تحميل *   * 9/10*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Speedx 3D 1.1*  **   * *       * لعبة مميزة جدا جرافكس خطير و مسلية ,, و فيها اونلاين سكور بورد ,, يعني  اذا جبت سكور عالي يتسجل اسمك في السكور و يتسجل بالنت *  * ورونا شطارتكم* * اللعبة مدفوعة و كاملة *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## حسن ح

شششششششششششششكككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حسن ح

شششششششششششششششككككررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حسن ح

ششششششششششششششكككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حسن ح

ششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حسن ح

شششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حسن ح

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## TIGER_GSM

آلسلآم عليكم ورحمة آلله وبركآته ..  
مشكور على الموضــوع الرائع ..  
اكمل في هذا النشاط يآ غــآلـي ..  
وفقك الله ،،

----------


## tapoosa

مشكووور بارك الله فيك

----------

